# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С8.2 Управление небольшой фирмой. Ошибка после обновления конфигурации

## <Sam_777>

- 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.202);
- Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.1 (1.1.5.2)

После обновления 1.1.5.2 на версию 1.2.2.3 и далее при первом открытии в режиме Предприятия и соглашения с правами использования продукта вылетает ошибка:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИн  ормационнойБазыКлиент.Мод  уль(28)}: При обновлении информационной базы возникла ошибка:

{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСФайлам  и.Модуль(3056)}: Значение не является значением объектного типа (ВладелецФайла)
			Если Не ЗначениеЗаполнено(Объект.В  ладелецФайла) Тогда

Подробности см. в Журнале регистрации.
		ВызватьИсключение ТекстСообщенияОбОшибке;"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
после чего программу возможно только закрыть, никаких больше действий выполнить нет возможности.
Подскажите, плиз, как решить проблему.

----------


## <Sam_777>

В инструкции по обновлению написано, что перед обновлением необходимо выполнить от имени администратора обработку "ОчисткаЗаписейРегистраСв  денийСостояниеОбменаДанн  ми.epf".
Может ли эта ошибка быть как-то связана с тем, что я не выполнял эту обработку? У меня ее просто нет, к сожалению и во всем интернете найти уже неделю не могу. :(

----------


## wowick

А не связано ли это с правами доступа к файлам? Может надо собственника поменять для всех файлов в нужном каталоге? Может в файловой системе копать надо?

----------


## inoks

надо бы обновица http://release.8c1.ru/history/416136

----------


## <Sam_777>

> надо бы обновица http://release.8c1.ru/history/416136


А где бы взять промежуточные конфигурации "Управление небольшой фирмой" между 1.2.3.2 и 1.3.2.17.
Все конфигурации, которые попадают в интервал между этими версиями не нужны, только те, которые необходимы для обновления с 1.2.3.2 до 1.3.2.17.

----------


## <Sam_777>

Новая ошибка после обновления:

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.14.540)
Конфигурация: Управление небольшой фирмой, редакция 1.3 (1.3.2.5) (http://v8.1c.ru/small/)
Copyright © ООО "1C", 2011. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.04.2013 17:20:49
{ОбщийМодуль.ОбновлениеИнф  ормационнойБазыКлиент.Мод  ль(28)}: При обновлении информационной базы возникла ошибка:

{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСФайлам  иВызовСервера.Модуль(3390)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать)
		Объект.Записать();
по причине:
Ошибка при выполнении обработчика - 'ПередЗаписью'
по причине:
{Справочник.Файлы.МодульОб  екта(17)}: Нельзя записать файл, если не указан владелец файла.
		ВызватьИсключение НСтр("ru = 'Нельзя записать файл, если не указан владелец файла.'");

Подробности см. в Журнале регистрации.
		ВызватьИсключение ТекстСообщенияОбОшибке;

подскажите плиз что мне делать то?

----------


## speekflayder

Была такая же проблема, спасибо что помогли с решением

----------


## <Sam_777>

> Была такая же проблема, спасибо что помогли с решением


А что за решение? По-подробней, если можно.

----------

